# I repotted my hops.. (image heavy)



## scooterism (23/7/17)

Been planning this for a while.

I have my hops in a big ass pot, but over time the soil had become compacted the level was quite low in the pot.

In preparation I bought a bag of cow shit and composted it with potting mix and organic matter for 3 weeks.






Getting ready to tip out.






Here is the contents tipped out.






Bottom of the pot, worms-a-plenty!





Rhizome is freakin' huge!





After some Indiana Jones style excavating..and a shovel for size reference..





Let the refill begin.









And there we have it, nice loose fluffy areated wormed growing media,
even thru in some pot ash.
Just need to mulch and the jobs done.

Hopefully this little effort will pay dividends come growing season.


----------



## fungrel (27/7/17)

What diameter was the pot before you transferred it?


----------



## scooterism (27/7/17)

Same pot, I only repotted it as the soil level was getting low and compacted.

So I thought it would be good to airate and introduce some fresh nutrient rich soil.


----------

